# Timaru Sailing Ship



## Squaresail (Feb 15, 2011)

I am looking for a picture, please of the full-rigged sailing ship TIMARU built by Scotts of Greenock in 1874. Any help would be appreciated, please. Roly


----------



## JoyceW (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you seen this, Roly?

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18818


----------



## Squaresail (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear Joyce,
I am most grateful to you and thank you sincerely.
Roly in New Zealand


----------



## lenboy123 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Timaru*

Roly Just a note,the funnel on the Clydebuilt image is for refridgeration not propulsion Len123


----------

